# Aquatic plants in nature around Dallas



## rajan (Oct 5, 2017)

Members,
I am new here. I understand that there used to be a club dealing with local aquatic plant collection hobby. Any one know if it still exists or changed names? I was interested in exploring local lakes and streams to start collecting plants and maybe fishes too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I replied to your PM before I saw your post. As I said, there are a lot of regulations about collecting, but I know that some of our members have been given permission to collect in the past. Maybe they will respond. Although you can't collect in the park, there is a surprising variety of aquatic plants in and around White Rock Lake.


----------



## rajan (Oct 5, 2017)

What partcular spots around the White rock lake do you know of?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Any of the marshy inlets where the shore is protected from wave action and heavily vegetated. These are a little more common on the east side of the lake, but can be found on the west side too.


----------

